# Food Safety News - 07/21/2022 Senators ask FDA leaders if food safety is a priority at the agency



## daveomak.fs (Jul 21, 2022)

Senators ask FDA leaders if food safety is a priority at the agency​By Coral Beach on Jul 21, 2022 12:06 am
The question members of a Senate subcommittee wanted answered by FDA officials involved how to make food safety a priority at the agency. The FDA commissioner said much of the answer would come out when a “top to bottom” review of the agency has been completed. During a hearing Wednesday, members of the Senate Subcommittee... Continue Reading

Denmark links Listeria outbreak to cold meat​By Joe Whitworth on Jul 21, 2022 12:04 am
Danish officials have solved a Listeria outbreak that affected eight people and killed one. The Danish Veterinary and Food Administration (Fødevarestyrelsen), Statens Serum Institut and the DTU Food Institute helped find the source of the outbreak and were assisted by Danish Crown. Listeria from Danish Crown Foods in Oldenburg, Germany, which produces rullepølse, was found... Continue Reading

The pressure put on EPA over ‘factory farms’​By Dan Flynn on Jul 21, 2022 12:03 am
A letter sent Tuesday to Environmental Protection Agency Administrator Michael Regan urges him to unleash EPA’s powers on so-called “factory farms.” The letter is signed by 218 known and unknown groups. The many groups want more federal oversight of the organizations USDA calls “Concentrated Animal Feeding Operations” or CAFOs. They argue the Clean Air Act, Clean Water... Continue Reading

IAFP going to an open-access journal​By News Desk on Jul 21, 2022 12:02 am
The Journal of Food Proection beginning in January 2023 will be published as a fully open access publication, the International Association for Food Protection (IAFP) announced Wednesday. IAFP said the Journal of Food Protection will be published as an open access journal with Elsevier, the Netherlands-based academic publishing company specializing in scientific, technical, and medical... Continue Reading

Barry Callebaut warns of Salmonella shutdown impact​By News Desk on Jul 21, 2022 12:01 am
Barry Callebaut is bracing for a significant financial impact after stopping production because of Salmonella contamination at a factory in Belgium. Although the full effect of the incident is still being assessed, it is expected to be “notable” in the financial figures for the fourth quarter 2021/22. Full year results will be published in November.... Continue Reading

More honey recalled over undeclared ingredient to treat ED in product​By News Desk on Jul 20, 2022 12:44 pm
MKS Enterprise LLC is recalling Dose Vital VIP Vital Honey after the product was found to contain the undeclared active pharmaceutical ingredient tadalafil, an FDA-approved prescription drug, used to treat erectile dysfunction (ED). The recall was initiated after FDA laboratory analysis confirmed that Dose Vital VIP Vital Honey contains the undeclared active pharmaceutical ingredient Tadalafil. ... Continue Reading


----------

